# The Fall of Bilderberg: The People Strike Back



## eots (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2011)

> In an interview with a prominent Swiss banker by WeAreChange on the 30th of May 2011, the deeply interconnected relations between high level management of Swiss banks and the Bilderberg club are exposed. It becomes clear that Bilderberg uses Swiss banks for money laundering activities, funding of government overthrows, killings and bankrupting countries.
> 
> Josef Ackermann, CEO of Deutsche Bank and member of the Bilderberg steering committee, is named as one of the important figures with plans to censor the internet and shut down one of the last places where free speech interferes with their plans for complete control.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Economic-Hit-John-Perkins/dp/1576753018]Amazon.com: Confessions of an Economic Hit Man (9781576753019): John Perkins: Books[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2011)

The Bilderbergers are wimps.

Not like us Illuminati. We rule!  The Illuminati is #1!  WOOT!


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2011)

Toro said:


> The Bilderbergers are wimps.
> 
> Not like us Illuminati. We rule!  The Illuminati is #1!  WOOT!





  Yeah, but have you ever been to Bill Gates' satanic lodge? 




> *One of the most powerful front groups of the Illuminati, which also works as a secret society in itself, is the Bilderberg Group. *This is a group which was created in the beginning of the 50&#8242;s by Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands (former SS-officer) and the Polish socialist Joseph Retinger, one of the founders of the European movement. These two persons decided meetings on a regular basis for the European foreign-ministers.
> 
> Their first meeting occurred in Hotel Bilderberg in the Dutch Oosterbeek between the 29-31 of May 1954, thus the name of the group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 9, 2011)

Toro said:


> The Bilderbergers are wimps.
> 
> Not like us Illuminati. We rule!  The Illuminati is #1!  WOOT!


That aint funny Toro. This isn't some stupid Terral thread about some bullshit asteroid or doomsday cult. 

These Bilderberger muther fuckers are the reason for *everything fucked up in the world today*, from the IMF on down to the puppets in our gov't. Just because they wear $5,000 suits doesn't mean they aren't the Economic Mafia that Eisenhower warned us about.

You don't think they have any power? Well just watch, they're gonna' *select* a new IMF chief. And watch for which US Politicians attend in violation of the Logan Act. I *know* Hillary will be there, she's already in Sweden, and I'm betting on either Rick Perry and/or Mitt Romney to show up.


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2011)

The Logan Act (18 U.S.C.A. § 953 [1948]) is a single federal statute making it a crime for a citizen to confer with foreign governments against the interests of the United States. Specifically, it prohibits citizens from negotiating with other nations on behalf of the United States without authorization

.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logan_Act


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, it was always just coincidence they wanted Bush as Reagan's VP, wanted Clinton to be president in 92, wanted GATT and NAFTA, and normalize relations with Vietnam and China, high gas prices and all that shit just magically happened during the next year they discussed it.


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2011)

*@ 2.12*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HoLimCoWfw]YouTube - &#x202a;ZBIGNIEW BRZEZINSKY FEARS The GLOBAL AWAKENING&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2011)

I stopped going to those meetings years ago.

Seminars on global domination, pilfering the world's wealth, the inexplicable interest in the Kardashians...

BOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNG!


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2011)

Toro said:


> I stopped going to those meetings years ago.
> 
> Seminars on global domination, pilfering the world's wealth, the inexplicable interest in the Kardashians...
> 
> BOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNG!



yes, go watch your... hockey games...there is nothing here for you


----------



## daveman (Jun 9, 2011)

Toro said:


> I stopped going to those meetings years ago.
> 
> Seminars on global domination, pilfering the world's wealth, the inexplicable interest in the Kardashians...
> 
> BOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNG!



It's not at all inexplicable:


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2011)

As a long time member of the bilderberg group I can assure you we are not all about planning world domination. We usually only talk about it till the Strippers show up and then we tap a keg and party all night


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 9, 2011)

I keep reading the thread as "The fall of Build-A-Bear".

My daughters are going to be disappointed.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped going to those meetings years ago.
> ...







Why do you hate hockey?


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2011)

Valerie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I dont hate hockey I just do not attach undue importance to it


----------



## Trajan (Jun 9, 2011)

Toro said:


> The Bilderbergers are wimps.
> 
> Not like us Illuminati. We rule!  The Illuminati is #1!  WOOT!



can you get me in? pleeease????????

I'll empty trash cans wait tables whatever...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






Well, that's very smart of you...  You are rooting for the Bruins though, right?


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Nothing's more important than hockey!

[youtube]uZWxErEbQkY[/youtube]


----------



## eots (Jun 9, 2011)

valerie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > valerie said:
> ...



let the best man win..


----------



## whitehall (Jun 9, 2011)

You fools. It ain't about secret societies or stolen diamonds or salvaged gold or cash hidden away. The secret to political power is energy. Why do you think democrats have conspired to keep America dependent on foreign oil for decades? America is vulnerable to outside forces and democrats depend on outside forces like George Soros to fund their quiet revolution. Obama is the peak of radical democrat effort in the last 60 years. If he fails the revolution fails. Why do you think the first thing on the agenda during an economic crisis is curbing America's energy resources? A sane person would assume that America could get out of the economic crisis by producing more energy so it didn't have to sell it's soul to oil producing countries. You would be right but just the opposite is happening. The fake global warming crisis gave radicals the chance to bring America to it's economic knees. The promise of alternate energy is buying time for the revolution to completely turn America upside down in every socio-economic way.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 10, 2011)

Bilderberg is as strong as it ever was

We are adding new members constantly and have augmented our monthly kegger/stripper outings with weekly all night poker games

Bilderberg rules....always has...always will


----------



## hjmick (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to skip Biderberg this year, just couldn't get away.

Went to Buiid a Bear instead...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 10, 2011)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped going to those meetings years ago.
> ...



exactly.the truth scares Toto so much as usual,he wont watch videos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The Bilderbergers are wimps.
> ...



My god Mad Scientist,what has hapened with you these days? your posts these days are actually very well thought out and very logical,as i said before on another thread,someone must have highjacked your account because your posts these days are not moronic anymore like they were for so many years,you are ACTUALLY acknowledging that government corruption DOES exist  and admitting things like both parties are corrupt.who is this imposter impersonating you? I never in my wildiest thoughts ever thought that YOU would admit the truth that  both parties are corrupt and that the Bilderbergers are the reason the world is fucked up.wow, miracles occur sometimes.


----------



## Toro (Jun 10, 2011)

We pick the Super Bowl winners, too.

Wanna know who is scheduled to win next year?

Well, I ain't saying.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 10, 2011)

Toro said:


> We pick the Super Bowl winners, too.
> 
> Wanna know who is scheduled to win next year?
> 
> Well, I ain't saying.


I like watching football but if the NFL collapsed tomorrow my life wouldn't change one bit. Until they start sending me checks, I'm not gonna' waste my time worrying about them.


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2011)

_"No... the Bilderberg's are nothing... trust me... "_


----------



## Toro (Jun 10, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > We pick the Super Bowl winners, too.
> ...



I can't remember being so disinterested in the NFL because of all this lock-out nonsense.


----------



## eots (Jun 10, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C36r2Z-ByM]YouTube - &#x202a;Clinton Vies for World Bank Job [NBC: 6-09-2011]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> _"No... the Bilderberg's are nothing... trust me... "_



this coming from the hypocrite who made a thread talking about the video THE OBAMA DECEPTION.according to your fucked up logic Army Retarded,Alex Jones is right about Obama but he is wrong about Bush and everything else.

sorry idiot,you cant have it both ways.He has to be wrong about BOTH Bush AND Obama or right about both,cant have it both ways you want it to be,wrong about Bush but right about Obama. Your such a dumbfuck,you obviously didnt even bother to watch that video The Obama Deception when you made that thread cause IF you did,you would have noticed how Jones told the truth how EVERY president since JFK has been a willing puppet for the establishment,not Just Obama. You Just have a hatred for blacks so much cause your such a racist,that you just saw what the title said and thats all you read obviously.


You  prove in spades all the time that you obviously hate blacks with your pathetic posts which is why you have an obsession over him mentioning that Obama needs to be held accountable for his crimes and and for not upholding the constitution,yet that describes EVERY president we have had since JFK,and you could care less about THEIR crimes they have committed against the american people or that THEY never upheld the constituion.

anybody else here besides me,notice thats the logic of Army Retarded here. yes Pole Rider=Army Retarded if you catch my drift. they are the ONLY two posters here that have an obsession over Obama and wont talk about the corruption of any of the other presidents before him.pitiful way of hiding your sock.he gets around it by going to another location and posting.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 12, 2011)

All I hear from the anti-Bilderberg people is a lot of talk, never any action.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 12, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> All I hear from the anti-Bilderberg people is a lot of talk, never any action.



Everybody talks about the weather; nobody does anything about it.


----------



## eots (Jun 13, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> All I hear from the anti-Bilderberg people is a lot of talk, never any action.



other than protest and investigative journalism what "action" would you expect ?


----------

